# polishing pad storage



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Right ho

i use these for storing my polishing pads

airtight etc,keeps em all clean,easy to store,

easy to identify whats inside etc

best bit cheap from

wilkinsons (http://www.wilko.com/food-storage/w...VBMST=&VBMTC=d0f91fb8d2e952772b09e3797dd57cfa)

the larger ons ,is a snug fit for 5 1/2 inch pads

the smaller ideal for spot pads

i also use a smaller one for applicators etc

i just need to find one for 6 " pads,one thats tall enough to hold say 6 pads etc

i use their range of boxes for storing all sorts,keeps everything clean and tidy

hope you find it useful


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Looks fab


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Steve
After visiting you yesterday and seeing how you stored your pads I popped into Wilkinsons and got these brilliant idea cheers mate

Colin


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Dingabell said:


> Hi Steve
> After visiting you yesterday and seeing how you stored your pads I popped into Wilkinsons and got these brilliant idea cheers mate
> 
> Colin


a pleasure Colin


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

£25 posted Steve?


----------



## witcher (Nov 25, 2010)

Neat.
On a related topic, have you discussed your OCD with your GP yet??


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

:buffer: That's a fantastic idea :thumb:


----------



## freelanderuk (Apr 13, 2013)

What a great way to store and keep away from dirt


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Loving this, very ingenious


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Great idea


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I loved the idea. I have some 7" 7.5" and even 8.5" pads though. So I really need to stack them tight. This is very nice since they limit the scrubbing, edge bending etc between pads. 

Off topic, have any of you seen pads going unbalanced if stored at a right angle on their edges?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I do this!!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

share and learn , its all good


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

What a cracking idea Steve :thumb: Wilko's here I come.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Buckweed said:


> What a cracking idea Steve :thumb: Wilko's here I come.


Thanks,glad you like it
Got some funny looks walking in with pads and trying them for size


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Epic idea.


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Have used similar before. Ran out of shelf space and resorted to freezer bags with the reseal tops as they can be hung up on pegs


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I use rectangle tubs though as they stack better and because the pads are stood on their side, any pad can be pulled from the line. By layering in the round tubs, you have to empty the lot to get to the bottom pad.just a small point.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Awesome Steve. Need to purchase myself some. Which size for th hex logic pads lol? I don't really want to be seen trying pads out in them lol


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Shame my nearest store is 104 miles away and requires a ferry crossing 

Nice idea though.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

I love these idea's,simple cheap and effective :thumb:,
I do sometimes wonder what the stores like Wilko's think when items that tick along at maybe a couple a week for years then threads like this come along and the shelves empty overnight :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

xlfive said:


> I love these idea's,simple cheap and effective :thumb:,
> I do sometimes wonder what the stores like Wilko's think when items that tick along at maybe a couple a week for years then threads like this come along and the shelves empty overnight :lol::lol::lol:


The missus works at Tesco's and the wonder wheels saga hit them hard :lol: the manager couldn't understand why the entire shelf was emptied overnight!!


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm of to wilko's


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Excellent idea lol, I'll need to pick some of these up.

Any chance of the dimensions so I'm not looking like "that guy" measuring food storage containers...


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Here you go - :thumb:
Just select the specification tab
http://www.wilko.com/food-storage/w...0_1367174141_4bdb66faf59c0d3b0f52f0d904c5d747


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

RedUntilDead said:


> By layering in the round tubs, you have to empty the lot to get to the bottom pad.just a small point.


No need to empty the tubs......
One tub for cutting pads, one tub for polishing pads, one tub for finishing pads etc etc etc :thumb:.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

dellwood33 said:


> Here you go - :thumb:
> Just select the specification tab
> http://www.wilko.com/food-storage/w...0_1367174141_4bdb66faf59c0d3b0f52f0d904c5d747


Link no worky


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Link no worky


Works for me.....:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

sistersvisions said:


> Works for me.....:thumb:


Must be a Scottish thing lol


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

If anyone's interested, plastic "mushroom" trays are very useful as well, if you go to almost any pub/hotel/restaurant ETC chances are they will be throwing at least one or two out every few days, pick them up for nothing and they stack, I keep different brushes and odds and ends in mine!!


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

ianrobbo1 said:


> If anyone's interested, plastic "mushroom" trays are very useful as well, if you go to almost any pub/hotel/restaurant ETC chances are they will be throwing at least one or two out every few days, pick them up for nothing and they stack, I keep different brushes and odds and ends in mine!!


Any pics of said item?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

sistersvisions said:


> Any pics of said item?


I think he means these......

http://www.plasticboxsales.co.uk/food-produce-crates-trays/400x300x85mm-mushroom-tray-detail


----------

